# Qcgb/lead Screw Key - Zamak?



## Kilroy486 (Apr 2, 2016)

Lost the little key in transition from garage to basement.
Before I throw a steel on in there, is the original of some exotic (read zamak) material? Wouldn't surprise me if it's something light duty for sheering purposes...
I was pretty surprised when I saw just how small the pocket for the key was.
Thanks!


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 2, 2016)

If you are talking the key where the lead screw goes in to the QCGB  I believe that is made into the shaft of the qcgb .


----------



## Kilroy486 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmm... I hope that's not the case. My eyesight isn't the greatest, but it looked like there's a little pocket for a key - sort of like a woodruff key. 
Maybe I can get a picture of it tonight when I get home.


----------



## Kilroy486 (Apr 2, 2016)

This might help...


----------



## Kilroy486 (Apr 2, 2016)

Call off the search party. 
I just took off the qcgb, and it jumped out onto the chip tray. Weird.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 6, 2016)

Was it in fact a Woodruff key?


----------

